# Coral wars



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

For anyone who does not believe that corals have wars, I caught two of mine fighting. My hermit crab turned this small SPS coral towards this LPS and this is what happened. Both corals lost significant tissue.
This happens all the time and you need a lot of distance between unrelated species.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ouch...how long would it take to grow back???


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

A very long time, if ever. Both corals lost a lot of tissue


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

is that a frogspawn? killing your acro in that picture?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had that happen on more then one occasion mostly with leathers and SPS' I have lost a few nice pieces this way.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a fact! I'm having a problem with my ricordea's attacking one of my monti caps. I think the only way to end it is to kill the ric. Mushrooms can do the same. I'm sure that Paul will tell you that if you're not having war's now, it's probably only a matter of time before you will.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> is that a frogspawn? killing your acro in that picture?


Actually the acro killed the frogspawn but the acro also lost tissue


----------

